# Other Dogs?



## KPoos

Afghans are bad for people with allergies I know that because I have them and have the list.


----------



## desertreef

Gosh, honestly, it would be hard to bring in a different breed for me. I've had a few different ones, in my life and have loved them all... but standards just do it for us. It is the greatest fit for us... wanting to hike, travel, good with kids and older folks... calm in the house and fun outdoors. 

If I went purely by looks... a Chinese Crested. 
If I didn't care about anyone or anything, a Dobbie.


----------



## Keithsomething

Luckily no one in our family is allergic to dogs ((at least no one that lives here))

And I'm with your desertreef xDD
I was looking at other breeds and every list I started ((I'm a compulsive list maker v.v; )) started with the standard poodle
Elphie is everything that I want in a dog, athletic playful and just a big ole bag of goofy xDD

I think in the off chance I can't get another standard...thats where my lists might come in handy

1.) Afghan Hound
2.) Dobie ((I love the look of the red dobermans haha))
3.) ...

and those are all I have so far xDD


----------



## KPoos

Make your list based on what type of owner you are. If you can handle dogs that have very alpha type temperaments and are head strong then keep the list you have. Of course you know this already but talk to people that breed and own these breeds. They will all be happy to talk about their breed of choice and it helps you in making a decision.


----------



## Keithsomething

before I talk to breeders, I have this fear that I'll fall in love with a breed because of the way it looks...but hate the temperament of the breed
haha does that make sense?
xDD


----------



## KPoos

Keithsomething said:


> before I talk to breeders, I have this fear that I'll fall in love with a breed because of the way it looks...but hate the temperament of the breed
> haha does that make sense?
> xDD


Yeah it does but looks always come first in the human mind. Make the list and then research the temperaments and cross them off based on what you can live with and what you just absolutely can't. Some people cannot offer some breeds what they need in an owner so it's not fair to the dog or the owner when those don't match. Like I'd never be able to offer a herding breed enough outlets for the release of energy nor a working breed things to "do" to keep their minds occupied and eventually one of us would reach a breaking point and the relationship would go to pot.


----------



## Keithsomething

I think we're set on the poodle, xDD
but I like having this back up list
we're a pretty athletic family and our dogs ((other than the shih-tzu)) love to go walking and hiking with us! 

so anything works for us xD lounging around dogs ((like the shih tzu)) or something that likes to go on walks with us like our poo mix and standard ^_^
we're a pretty versatile bunch of people and our dogs match that to a T xD


----------



## Fluffyspoos

Yeah, temperments are a big thing for me! The poodle is pretty much perfect all around, and I've fallen in love with the Irish Water Spaniel, but they can be aloof and need to be socalized throughout their lives. That's a little more work than what I want.

Since I don't have allergies, and don't entirely mind hair, I'd love a samoyed. Everything I've read says they're great dogs, to both people and other animals. They even have a smile bred into their mouths!


----------



## KPoos

Oh a lady on my mommy board is getting a Bernese Mountain dog mix from the shelter and everyone is saying how they are wonderful dogs.


----------



## Keithsomething

I don't know much about the Bernese Mountain Dogs
but we had a Great Pyrenees and I loved her 
we also lived on a 40acre farm when we owned her so that may have been why she was so mellow, I'd love to own another but I doubt our 2 acre yard would be enough room for it to roam xD

I haven't read anything about the Samoyed's but I have a friend who has an American Eskimo ((I heard somewhere they were closely related)) and its a pretty friendly dog ^_^

I actually added the Schipperke to my list
my aunt has one and hes a cute ((sometimes nippy but thats her fault)) dog


----------



## KPoos

Well the Bernese is in the working group and they are good pullers. There's a performance show in UKC where dogs compete in pulling. Um 2 acres is HUGE compared to the lots we live on in the city where I live. I'd love 2 acres!


----------



## Keithsomething

haha 2 acres is dinky xDD

I've talked to our local Pyrenees rescue and the woman told me that we needed at LEAST 15 acres because "no fence can hold it back if it wants to roam"
now I think she was over exaggerating but what I can remember of Cloud ((we were really creative xDD )) she would leave our house and immediate area and wonder for a few hours then come strolling back about the time we were getting home from school


----------



## Olie

Fluffyspoos said:


> Yeah, temperments are a big thing for me! The poodle is pretty much perfect all around, and I've fallen in love with the Irish Water Spaniel, but they can be aloof and need to be socalized throughout their lives. That's a little more work than what I want.
> 
> Since I don't have allergies, and don't entirely mind hair, I'd love a samoyed. Everything I've read says they're great dogs, to both people and other animals. They even have a smile bred into their mouths!


Samoyeds are pretty dogs - I had a mix for a year and half many years ago, this is the one we had to send up home to PA to live on a farm - we couldn't tame her. She was Alaskin malamute as well and literly was a nightmare but we did love her. I have pics of all the destruction she did on our home. They need firm handlers and TONS of exercise.

The Doberman would be our pic SECOND to the standard. They are such sweet loyal dogs. I seen an all white one recently (although they are a light tan??) My brother raised several Dobs and all of them looked initimidating but so sweet.


----------



## taxtell

I tend to be a rescue-aholic.

I absolutely adored my sweet greyhound.
They are an amazing breed with so much love to give.


----------



## frostfirestandards

Keith- 
go into the livingroom and tell your couch to come to you.... you now have enjoyed sighthound ownership. 

I wanted an afghan too, but I really cant keep up with that hair AND poodle hair ( I actually think afghans are worse, and they kind of look goofy shaved ) but I didn't want a greyhound because I wanted something with a little more hair. So I decided on Borzoi- it was a happy medium. 

one more warning: in the event you do decide to go with a sighthound make sure you visit the breeder( I know you know) and see their dogs, and ask about temperments. You have a small fluffy dog that could look like a bunny at high speeds... and bunnies are crunchy and taste good with katsup. 

I have one Borzoi who I got at 9 weeks and is great with my little dog, her siblings I got when they were 6 or 7 months old... they arent so wonderful with the littles.


----------



## Keithsomething

frostfirestandards said:


> Keith-
> go into the livingroom and tell your couch to come to you.... you now have enjoyed sighthound ownership.



hahahaha xDDD
I do like the Borzoi 
so I might add that to my list

I think I'm so attracted to the Afghan because our family friend
she use to breed them but has to old lady ones ((10+ years each)) and they're so sweet and cuddley!! xDD
she keeps them in full show coat too
((retired groomer)) and they're Beautiful


----------



## bigredpoodle

Wow you have really names some great breeds Burmese mountain dogs tend to have hip problems.. So be careful...Temperment issues as well... AFgahns hmm everyone I was ever around was a wee bit flighty HA HA they love to run so land is a plus.. I love a good Pyr I showed with some folks that live in Prescott and they raised some of the top Pyr's in the country absolutley loved the breed....WE were adopted in to the Pyr club HA HA !!!! 
I thinkyou need another spoo.. seriously  All I can say are my spoos are absolutley horrid to my rescue setter....But he just wags and takes it ...


----------



## Harley_chik

I love the way Afghans look and would love one someday. I also really like Dobies and Giant Schnauzers. I have a Rottweiler so I think I can handle a dominant personality. As far as the two breeds I have now: well bred Maltese are tiny compared to Bailey and I don't think I really want something that fragile and Rotties are great but they are HUGE, Harley weighs in at 114lbs, and many (ignorant) people are prejudiced towards them. I think if I ever get another toy breed, I will go w/ a Shih Tzu (they are bigger for toy dogs, 9-15lbs) or maybe a toy Poodle. I also would really love to rescue a pit someday. They are the sweetest dogs ever and they suffer so much at the hands of people. 

Besides HD Berneses Mountain Dogs have a high rate of cancer and one of the shortest lifespans in the dog world.


----------



## Keithsomething

I agree with you on the spoo thing 

I keep looking up breeds and I love the afghan and borzoi and saluki ((I must be obsessing over sight hounds)) and every time I open a new web page I'll Google standard poodle puppies just to look at em 

I think I might want another breed when I'm alot older but for now...its standard poodles all the way for me xD

oh on the sight hound thing, my mom wants me to consider either an Irish Wolfhound or a Scottish Deerhound
those are her favourite breeds of dog ever and she thinks I'd really enjoy having a ginormous dog haha


----------



## Keithsomething

oh and a Newfie, I have a friend ((Laken her moms creative)) and she absolutley loves her Newfie 
and told me to add that to my short list haha


----------



## taxtell

Newfies are nice, but hello drool and hair.


----------



## Spencer

taxtell said:


> I tend to be a rescue-aholic.
> 
> I absolutely adored my sweet greyhound.
> They are an amazing breed with so much love to give.


Agreed! I grew up with greyhounds and own one now! He quite literally runs in a circle around the back yard once a day, and comes inside to sleep the rest away! (No rhyming intended!) They are such a gentle soul and are so grateful for their new lives!

You DO have to worry about prey drives, however... but if you go through a rescue, they will most likely have already cat tested to make sure that the dog is okay with small animals. Just be careful the first time they're out in the yard together! I was SO nervous for Perry and TheGrey to go out together the first time, I followed Perry around while TheGrey zoomed around in the yard. He wants to play with Perry all the time, but usually ends up just jumping over him or zig zagging away. Goofy guy!



Keithsomething said:


> I keep looking up breeds and I love the afghan and borzoi and saluki ((I must be obsessing over sight hounds)) and every time I open a new web page I'll Google standard poodle puppies just to look at em
> 
> oh on the sight hound thing, my mom wants me to consider either an Irish Wolfhound or a Scottish Deerhound
> those are her favourite breeds of dog ever and she thinks I'd really enjoy having a ginormous dog haha


One thing to remember with sight hounds is that they can NOT be let off leash. Period. Even the most cat/small animal friendly of them can catch something in their eye and just bolt. They zone in and are completely focused on catching their prey. Um, hello, my greyhound caught a BIRD (!!!!!) and completely ignored my in-laws screaming and yelling at him to stop and let go, etc! 

With the big hounds, realized that they are big. Very big. And very strong, with prey drives. I mean, they were bred to take down wolves and deer. Keep that in mind. Yes, it might be cool to have that big of a dog, but think about cost (food, heartworm meds, flea meds, vet) as well as... how are you going to move this dog? What about places that have weight limits for dogs when renting/staying at a hotel?

We can barely squeeze TheGrey in a hotel, people look at us like we're crazy because they think HE is huge... just wait until you have a dog that is even bigger than a greyhound. Especially one that looks like a miniature horse! lol


----------



## cash

Keithsomething said:


> haha 2 acres is dinky xDD
> 
> I've talked to our local Pyrenees rescue and the woman told me that we needed at LEAST 15 acres because "no fence can hold it back if it wants to roam"
> now I think she was over exaggerating but what I can remember of Cloud ((we were really creative xDD )) she would leave our house and immediate area and wonder for a few hours then come strolling back about the time we were getting home from school


Keithsomething - I have a Pyr/Anatolian Shepard and 40 acres. I don't think 1000 acres would be enough for him to rome. BUT you don't have to let them roam. They are not high energy, bounce off the wall type of dog. I give ours jobs to do in the house, like fun training stuff. That, along with walks is enough for him. Hopefull we will start in carting some day, but until then he is happy with what we give him. 

-Off the subject (sorry) I could not for the life of me figure out why someone would purposely cross breed Pyrs and Anatolian's, but after much research I found one reason was to decreast the natural tendency to roam...My opinion is THEY FAILED!!!!! Just remember a Pyr Off Lease is a Disa-Pyr!


----------



## taxtell

Have you checked out Leonbergers?
We have a breeder that brings her dogs here, they are sweet big furry droolers.


----------



## Keithsomething

Spencer my mom had a irish wolfhound when she was growing up and she loved that thing to death ((she loves BIG dog breeds, before I was born she and my dad had a great dane rescue))
the size doesn't bother me
its the fact that can just dart off after something and me be left standing there staring xD 
maybe I should practice with a Italian greyhound? 
I think thats the reason I'm just going to stick with the standard poodle until I'm older at least

I love sight hounds...I could take up hunting? then they'll have a job to do ^_^


----------



## Spencer

Keithsomething said:


> maybe I should practice with a Italian greyhound?


Unlike the poodle... whom have three sizes and are all still considered poodles, IG's aren't considered sight hounds (at least not by everyone I worked with at the grey rescue, and the breeder my friend was going to buy from). They are also noooothing like greyhounds from my experience, and are hard to settle down.

Don't get me wrong, they're adorable, and I love them to death... but they're not a greyhound or a whippet.


----------



## Keithsomething

I actually didn't know that xD
I thought they were smaller greyhounds

I'm definitely not crossing sight hounds off my list, I'm still enamored with our family friends Afghans ((I think you all would be too most well behaved dogs ever))


----------



## Spencer

Sighthounds ARE great  I am a little biased because we had retired racers though, lol


----------



## Keithsomething

I've never been around one for an extended amount of time, the afghans I know I've only been around them 30 minutes at the max ((in one sitting)) and they've been a joy...
maybe I should check out a sight hound rescue or breeder around where I live and talk to them?


----------



## plumcrazy

Keithsomething said:


> maybe I should check out a sight hound rescue or breeder around where I live and talk to them?


As always... knowledge is POWER!!  Learn all you can, whenever you can, from whomever you can!!! It will only help in the long run! Good luck!


----------



## cash

What about Saluki. I always thought they looked very beautiful and regal, until I watched the one dog lift his leg on his handler outside the breed ring! lol


----------



## Keithsomething

haha awwh xDD

We took Elphie up to the pet store today ((to show off her new hair cut  )) and I was talking to Sherry about afghans and she told me that if I want a sight hound and not all the hair get a Borzoi or a Saluki 
so I think when I get another breed of dog it'll either be a Borzoi, Saluki, or a greyhound ^_^


----------



## Harley_chik

While I agree that Afghans don't look so hot completely shaved, I've seen a few that clipped but still had some length on them and they looked good IMO. Of course I've always been pretty attracted to coated breeds, so I would have to go for the long show coat if I had one, lol.


----------



## Keithsomething

thats what Sherry keeps hers in both of the girls are in full show coats...I'm like yep...I dunno if I could deal with that xD


----------



## mandi

Just had to pop in here-dog breeds are so general and each dog has its own personality so you really may not even know what you've got until it is an adult. And, as with humans, environment shapes the dog but some traits are just inbred and will make themselves evident. Also, you never know how a new dog is going to "fit" into the animal family you already have. Well, suffice it to say, I am speaking from experience-(a "trying" time right now with some of our animal family).


----------



## frostfirestandards

Keithsomething said:


> I actually didn't know that xD
> I thought they were smaller greyhounds
> 
> I'm definitely not crossing sight hounds off my list, I'm still enamored with our family friends Afghans ((I think you all would be too most well behaved dogs ever))


they are kind of delicate too, at least they look it, they have TINY bones, and I knew they were in the Toy group, but thought they were also tiny sighthounds


----------



## taxtell

One of my best friends has an italian greyhound named Halo. 
We call her the 'rat-dog' but really she's quite sweet and sleeps a lot, but no where NEAR as much as my big grey did.

She is very delicate though, to the point where I am afraid to let Flip play with her. I think he might break her.


----------



## Cdnjennga

taxtell said:


> One of my best friends has an italian greyhound named Halo.
> We call her the 'rat-dog' but really she's quite sweet and sleeps a lot, but no where NEAR as much as my big grey did.
> 
> She is very delicate though, to the point where I am afraid to let Flip play with her. I think he might break her.


That's actually a real concern! I looked into Italian Greyhounds back when I first started thinking about a dog, and besides the fact my mom would be allergic to them, I was turned off because they are so fragile. They can easily break a limb jumping off a sofa or something. I just can't imagine having such a breakable dog. :doctor:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Keithsomething said:


> haha awwh xDD
> 
> We took Elphie up to the pet store today ((to show off her new hair cut  )) and I was talking to Sherry about afghans and she told me that if I want a sight hound and not all the hair get a Borzoi or a Saluki
> so I think when I get another breed of dog it'll either be a Borzoi, Saluki, or a greyhound ^_^


I have lived with Whippets for about fifteen years now. I will never be without one. They are not fragile at all. They are loving and snuggly, appreciating the warmth of your body. They are fantastic with children, even when not raised with them. Their only issue, is because they are lean and short coated, they get cold. My girl Iris loves to cocoon under her blankie, and in the cold weather spends much of her day wrapped up in it. Also, people have the impression they are really high energy dogs because they race them, and while they love a chance to tear around, you will not find bigger couch potatoes in the canine world!!


----------

